

Show HN: Open source password manager for GNU/Linux - nvr82
https://github.com/nrosvall/fort

======
viccuad
why don't go with
[http://www.passwordstore.org/](http://www.passwordstore.org/) (pass)?

pass is just a 500 line bash GPG wrapper, and a git repo. You can audit easily
the code. You shouldn't have your password manager, the most succulent
software, to be 5000[1] lines of code in c++. You don't need a single point of
failure. You don't need to build trust in a new developer and it's desire to
keep mantaining and updating the software. Just use already proven tools for
data at rest: GPG.

Also, pass has implementations for Android, iOS, web browser extensions, etc.

[1] ~/fort $ wc -l _.cpp_.h *.ui : 5079 total

~~~
stevekemp
The biggest downside to passwordstore, and I say this as somebody using it, is
that your password-filenames are in clear.

That means an attacker who gains access to your files can see you have
particular accounts:

    
    
         ~/.passwordstore/websites/evil.com
         ~/.passwordstore/websites/sexy.com
    

It's unfortunate these aren't encrypted, hashed, or otherwise masked.

~~~
viccuad
And one can argue that if an attacker can do that, they are already inside the
machine. To that effect, they could just put a bogus pass binary in ~/bin and
extract all your passwords.

Yet if you use this solution (or keepass or whatever you want) you are
exposing yourself to attacks to those codebases. Which normally are monstruos
for the most juicy of programs: a password manager.

------
nvr82
Version number is 0.2 so yes it has less features than KeepassX. There will be
more features in the near future. This was just really "release early, release
often"-kind of thing.

~~~
Fastidious
Keep it up, it is looking great, clean and simple. I like it!

------
tux
Interesting, but I agree KeePassX is better it has more features.

~~~
IlPeach
Thanks I was exactly looking for your comment :)

------
tckr
What is the advantage oder using KeePass(X) which works on all platforms?

~~~
Fastidious
There might not be an advantage now. Just as KeePass has grown, this one might
too. Competition, even in open source, is great!

